# Eheim 2260 On Sale For $199



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

i posted this on a different thread but thought it may be relevenat to the equipment section. its not a question, more of an alert or announcement. if anyone is looking for the large eheim canister filter, model 2260 its on sale right here http://www.petstore.com/Eheim_Classic_External_Canister_Filter_Canister_Filters_for_Aquariums-Eheim-EH2213-AQFICA-vi.html for $199. its usually $300-$400. just a heads up for anyone looking.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

damn thats a great deal, Probably doesn't come with media though, but you would still save


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

yea it would still probably cost you $100-$150 to fill it up w/ substrat pro. its 4.8 gallon capacity, thats a touch over 18 liters.

the cheapest ive found the 2260 unit anywhere is $314, thats no media plus tax plus $10 shipping. other models ive found around $350-$380 w/ no media as well. with this deal you pay $199 no sales tax free shipping, and just have to buy the media.

i just called the store, and its going to be on sale until at least july 6th. so happy shopping fury-ians if you're in the market. ill def be picking one of these up.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

wisco maybe you should get paid for advertising this lol seems like your saying it everywhere


----------

